
Ask HN: Writing parsers that run in multiple languages - kasbah
I wrote a sort of natural language parser for electronic component descriptions [1] and am interested in porting it to multiple languages. I have a way to port it to Python but the solution involves translating JS to Python using Js2Py which is quite ugly and probably a bit brittle.<p>I want to re-implement it, and define the grammar in EBNF (or similar) but have it run in multiple languages. I am especially interested in JS, Python, Go and Java but as many languages as possible would be good. Is there a parser generator that can do that?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;monostable.github.io&#x2F;electro-grammar
======
bd82
Perhaps Antlr?

~~~
kasbah
Thanks for your answer. I'll look into it though I haven't met anyone that has
used Antlr and was happy with it.

